# How do I get a prof. makeup card?



## matahara07 (Nov 28, 2005)

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

Full details in the thread MAC FAQ: PPID/MAC PRO Card


----------

